# Bose L1 Systems



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just came across these today.


What are your opinions on these Bose units?


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/bose-l1-model-ii-system-with-tonematch-audio-engine/h79831


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Best system I've ever used for a solo guitar/vocals gig. Price seems to be coming down as well. The Tonematch engine replaced a rack I used to carry...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Couldn't handle anything that resembled bass, though the added bass bin helped. Great for acoustic guitar and vocals. One unit doesn't cut it but two are versatile. Best treble from a Bose yet. Haven't used one in a large room yet just small to medium shows. Have heard one in a house concert setting a couple of times and they were good.

peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a country band show up at an event with two L1s, each with a sub.

I had to mic it.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been plugged into "The Stick" a few times for acoustic venues.At moderate levels we had a sub mixer as well with 4 vox mics., 3 acoustic D.I's and a bass guitar. Not bad for the portability and footprint.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've used them for instrumental acoustic stuff - no complaints.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think for coffee house type gigs they sound very natural and clean. Of course the portability factor is important also.

I think the problem with Bose is that they make claims that simply don't ring true.

For a band, trying to move a little air, these are not a viable solution.

Personally, if I was seeking portability and flexibility I'd be more inclined to go with QSC K bins.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

You know what they say, "no highs, no lows it must be a bose".

I tried a L1 system with a band i was jamming with, sounded good but I wouldnt want to play a show with it.
At that price I'd be afraid of taking out of the house. 

My cheapo PA (6ch. phonic 740 and wharfdale 15's) has good sound, not quite as portable but im not afraid to spill beer on it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate to use one as a solo act, or with a small "acoustic" group, if, as Bose suggest, each member had their own system. They even recommend doubling up the bass modules for keys and bass users. Once you get into a full band situation and require several units and bass modules the economics and logistics don't make sense, IMO. 
Trying to use as a typical PA, by setting up two systems FOH and feeding several inputs via a mixer is a recipe for disappointment.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

With a four piece group and each guy bringing his own system, the costs start to pile up pretty quickly.

Duos or solo acts are the best appliocation for these things I think.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, just to clarify what I posted earlier, I play a lot of solo gigs where I use a nylon-string Godin and a SM 58 Beta mic. The Bose system is the best for this type of gig-- better than any other system I've used. I would not recommend it for band use though, but if I was to play in a band setting, then I'd use my system as a monitor.
Personally, I love the sound I get using the Bose, and get a lot of compliments on the sound from the audience and the venue owners. And, the sound disperses nicely, as opposed to "throwing" like a standard speaker. Again, it's best used for solo work.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I did try out the Fishman system witch is similar and cheaper than the Bose and I was pleased with just acoustic and vox going through it in a small venue. I dont think it would do the job in a bigger hall for a 3 or 4 piece band. Easy to set-up, and barely weighs nothing , its a good system for solo or acoustic duo.


----------

